# 365 day European Pet Insurance?



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Is there such a thing? 

We can get it for the van and ourselves but we're struggling to find anywhere that will insure our husky. 


Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be interested to hear the answer to that too. We couldn't find anyone giving 365 day cover so we gave up asking some time ago, Alan.


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

If it's not possible, has anyone got any experience of vets in Europe? Are the prices similar to what you can expect in the UK? Obviously we hope we won't need one but it would be good to know!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We've been away with our two dogs for several years and have used vets in Spain, Germany and France. Mostly they speak a little English and always we have found them very good with our dogs and very caring. Don't worry, it's as good as it is in the UK in our experience, Alan.


----------

